# Mini Cool Cab



## Natanis (Jan 20, 2007)

I invested in the mini cool cab. If anyone else out there has the same set up and wants to share experiences this is week 4 for me and I'm just following the directions. Good results so far but wouldn't mind comparing notes. Started 12 seeds, got 8 viable plants now in 12/12 under 400w HPS. Height only about 8" but VERY bushy and they seem happy. I topped them in veg stage to keep them short. Nutes up to about 800ppm and Ph @ 6. Temp about 68 at night and 85 daytime. No sign of sex yet....

Anyway..... Waiting impatiently!!


----------



## Special fx (Feb 11, 2007)

I am considering the Mini Cool Cab and was curious to see if you had any advice after using this set up for a couple of months?
Thanks for your time & thoughts...


----------



## rielthing69 (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought a MCC and when I received it the cool tube was broken.....bummer.....fixed now! Location of cab is in garage and temps here overnight still getting chilly. Gentleman at sunlight sheds recommended not using below 40, so will start in month or so. Garage heater will be going in so dont have to worry anymore. What strain you growing? Any pics? Sorry I have nothing to add right now!


----------



## Natanis (Feb 24, 2007)

Special fx said:


> I am considering the Mini Cool Cab and was curious to see if you had any advice after using this set up for a couple of months?
> Thanks for your time & thoughts...


It has been a learning experience! Lots of fun though. I'm on day 56 of a bag seed grow and day 38 flowering. I'm closing in on my first harvest soon! I really grew too many plants so I've had to cut a few early to make room. The MCC came with everything I needed and they were very helpful. It was missing a couple of parts but they said that they were very busy producing cabs over Christmas. Anyway, they made good on everything. I had a problem with too much heat to begin with (I solved by leaving the door to the room open) and plants got stunted but recovered. Still they stayed short, only 16" at maturity but lots of buds.

Anyway I love the cabinet although I am going to make my own reservior for my next grow. I would like it to be just a few inches deeper and I want to add a drain for res changes. I'm making an insert so that I can do SCROG and I'm also going to move it upstairs so that I can vent it into the attic. It has been a great way to learn about hydro!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 24, 2007)

Be careful about venting into the attic depending on where you live. If the temperature goes down you can get condensation onthe bottom of the roof. It will be like rain onto your ceiling when it warms up. Trust me one this one. I have to replace the ceiling tile in my family room because of this.


----------



## rielthing69 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey NAT, I was curious if changing the res. without interfering with the roots would be an issue. I was thinking maybe I could just unplug the tubing where it plugs into the bottom side of the lid and pump it out, but I'm definitely listening to your drain idea! Let me know what you come up with please! Do you find it a pain in the ass to change the bulb with the cooltube all taped up with the ducting? I bought a 6" hose clamp that I think will work well. I should be starting my venture here hopefully within the next three weeks after I get back from vacation. Keep me posted with your trials and tribulations.......peace!


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey all,
I am new to growing as well and purchasing the "Cool Cab". 
Any thoughts or sugestions as to where to put it?
The garage sounds like a good place to keep it as the weather is getting warmer.


----------



## Tokecrazy (Mar 3, 2007)

I'am Building a wardrobe cab right now.The biggest problem is going to be heat.I did have a heat issue in the closet till I installed an air condition vent from the central air.What size fan cfms cools the cool cab?I plan to use the flood&drain tray with a 15 gal res for vebs and flower in the closet. like to here more on your cool cab and how it dose. Peace


----------



## Chiceh (Mar 4, 2007)

So it sounds like the garage is going to be my best choice. I won't have to worry about the heat.


----------



## Special fx (Apr 3, 2007)

Natanis,
Thanks for words of encouragement. I have ordered the Mini Cool Cab and I should have by next week. One quick question, the "video media" button at the Sunlight Sheds" web site takes you quickly through set up and installation. It continues on to take you through 4 week grow cycle. This seems very short compared to other guidelines for growing tomatos. Did you use these instructions or others for growing? Did you have success on the first grow? Any other words of wisom for a newbie using the Mini Cool Cab?
Thanx!
Special fx


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 4, 2007)

I just got my Cool Cab yesterday. This thing is freaking great! I am now waiting for my seeds to come. They should be here this week. I will let you know how things go.


----------



## RookieGrower (Apr 5, 2007)

i think i'm going to invest in one of these. Are the yeilds coming out well?


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Apr 5, 2007)

It's nice to be able to buy pre-assembled turn-key grow cabinets, but it's not hard to build one at home. Willing to bet that if you added up the retail cost of all the components for a grow cabinet, you'd save quite a bit by building it yourself. You'd need some common hand and power tools and a little bit of handyman skills, but there's no magic pre-installed in these tailor-made cabinets.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 6, 2007)

I got my seeds yesterday. Ordered them from Nirvana and got them in 5 days! The packaging is pretty neat. 
I have 10 feminized ppp started. They should sprout in the next 3 days. Going to get the cabinet set up and ready today. I am so excited!


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey, Got my cool cab and seeds. 
I ordered PPP feminized seeds and White Widow from Nirvana and they came in 5 days. The PPP are germinating now (36 hours old, see pic). Can't wait to plant. The set up is good and ready to go.
Catch ya later,
Chiceh


----------



## Natanis (May 20, 2007)

Wow thanks for all the replies. I haven't been online lately but I'm starting grow #2.....

Results of the first grow were excellent, but I had several problems:

1.) Heat!
2.) Seeds!
3.) Too many plants!! I'm only doing three this time!

I'll try to reply to all....


----------



## Natanis (May 20, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Hey, Got my cool cab and seeds.
> I ordered PPP feminized seeds and White Widow from Nirvana and they came in 5 days. The PPP are germinating now (36 hours old, see pic). Can't wait to plant. The set up is good and ready to go.
> Catch ya later,
> Chiceh


So how's it going? You must be flowering by now?

Natanis


----------



## Natanis (May 20, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Be careful about venting into the attic depending on where you live. If the temperature goes down you can get condensation onthe bottom of the roof. It will be like rain onto your ceiling when it warms up. Trust me one this one. I have to replace the ceiling tile in my family room because of this.



This worries me a bit!! How did you fix the problem? I did, in fact, move my cabinet upstairs and vented the 400w light and two direct heat vents. I'm drawing inside air through two bottom fans. Wow it would suck to rot the roof... I do live in a place that has winter.


----------



## Natanis (May 20, 2007)

Special fx said:


> Natanis,
> Thanks for words of encouragement. I have ordered the Mini Cool Cab and I should have by next week. One quick question, the "video media" button at the Sunlight Sheds" web site takes you quickly through set up and installation. It continues on to take you through 4 week grow cycle. This seems very short compared to other guidelines for growing tomatos. Did you use these instructions or others for growing? Did you have success on the first grow? Any other words of wisom for a newbie using the Mini Cool Cab?
> Thanx!
> Special fx


Yes, the company does exagerate the grow time quite a bit. I officially ended the first grow at 70 days from the day the seeds sprouted. I had way too many plants, a hermi that fooled me and caused seeds, and I also had a heat problem that dwarfed some of the plants. All in all though it was fun and it's kept me happy for a while.


----------



## Shiitake (May 20, 2007)

I'd love to hear how your harvests go, as I am seriously considering buying one of these units myself! =) Was your heat problem because of the unit itself running too hot, or were the ambient temps in the room where you installed the unit less than ideal?


----------



## northerntights (May 20, 2007)

oh hey if you ever have hight/stretching issues get some Humboldt County's Own Bushmaster, my friend bought a mini cool cab and he really ended up needing it, especially when starting from seedlings. Some people end up burning their plants so you gota be careful with the stuff.


----------



## Chiceh (May 20, 2007)

northerntights said:


> oh hey if you ever have hight/stretching issues get some Humboldt County's Own Bushmaster, my friend bought a mini cool cab and he really ended up needing it, especially when starting from seedlings. Some people end up burning their plants so you gota be careful with the stuff.


You have to get one of these set ups. I have the Cool Cab, the full size cabinet. It comes with everything you need other than your seeds. It is in the garage covered with magnets and stickers now, can't even notice it when the door is open other than the fan going. All you really have to do is plug it in, fill it with water and your plants. Test your levels everyday and so far I have great results. 
See my grow journal. 
Chiceh


----------



## Soda Pop (May 20, 2007)

VictorVIcious said:


> Be careful about venting into the attic depending on where you live. If the temperature goes down you can get condensation onthe bottom of the roof. It will be like rain onto your ceiling when it warms up. Trust me one this one. I have to replace the ceiling tile in my family room because of this.


Shit ya, that is GOOD advise. Cheers Vicky


----------



## Natanis (May 21, 2007)

Shiitake said:


> I'd love to hear how your harvests go, as I am seriously considering buying one of these units myself! =) Was your heat problem because of the unit itself running too hot, or were the ambient temps in the room where you installed the unit less than ideal?


Actually the first grow was in the winter months and I had the cab in a spare bedroom with the door closed during the day. I was able to lower the ambient temp in the house to 65F while I was at work and left the door to the room open and that took care of it. This 2nd grow will be over the summer so I had to vent the output fan into the attic and input fan is drawing inside air. 

It's true you could build one of these cabinets but this is a great way to learn if u can afford it. I have lot's of ideas on how to improve this cabinet and eventually I will build my own as a separate veg area. I added up the cost of everything it included and I probably paid an extra $500 for them to build it for me.


----------



## phreaq (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey guys,

Like most others, I'm interested in the MCC myself. Just curious how the 'smell factor' is with this unit.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 18, 2007)

phreaq said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Like most others, I'm interested in the MCC myself. Just curious how the 'smell factor' is with this unit.
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I purchased the larger "Cool Cab" instead of the mini. We haveit in our garage with stickers and magnet all over it. Just looks like a storage unit. The cloning chamber on top has come in handy, check out my grow journal. 
If you have the space, I would recommend the larger cool cab. 
Make sure all the parts and pieces are there when you get the order too. We had 2 parts missing, they shipped them out a few days later, but couldn't use it right away. co booster if you can. I didn't but wish I had now. I am going to get it for next round as they do cost a bit. 
Good luck.

Chiceh


----------



## phreaq (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Chiceh!

... but how's the smell?


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 19, 2007)

lol, I thought it said small....lol. 

The smell is okay, just make sure you connect that tube on the back with the ozonator tightly. I had to duct tape around it too. I also duct tapped the outside seams where the doors open to prevent air leakage. It will smell if not vented out. We have ours in the garage and I keep the large door open an inch or so from the bottom to let in air. When I am home, I smoke in the garage so the back door is open too, good air flow. Without doing that you smell it and the nutes. 
It is louder than I thought too. The fans are loud. 

Chiceh


----------



## tinkerbbell99 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Natanis, I got the larger Caddy but a couple of years ago. Just used it for the first time, but not having much luck. I think I have nute burns and although I'm past wk 4, my plants are all still 3". It's been hot, so I too have opened the door about 4" and set an additional room fan up to blow additional air into the Caddy. Do you have trouble keeping your pH stabilized? I have to add 4 T white vinegar a couple of times a day to keep it from hanging in the 7+ range. I keep trying to keep it in the good 6.0 to 6.5 range, but to no avail. Can't figure out what's changing my pH so much and so often???? Beginning to wonder if this is all worth it and to top it off, I mentioned MJ to Sunlight Sheds and now they can't even talk to me because of Fed and NY laws. Hoping someyone can help me. Thanks!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 21, 2007)

tinkerbbell99 said:


> Hi Natanis, I got the larger Caddy but a couple of years ago. Just used it for the first time, but not having much luck. I think I have nute burns and although I'm past wk 4, my plants are all still 3". It's been hot, so I too have opened the door about 4" and set an additional room fan up to blow additional air into the Caddy. Do you have trouble keeping your pH stabilized? I have to add 4 T white vinegar a couple of times a day to keep it from hanging in the 7+ range. I keep trying to keep it in the good 6.0 to 6.5 range, but to no avail. Can't figure out what's changing my pH so much and so often???? Beginning to wonder if this is all worth it and to top it off, I mentioned marijuana to Sunlight Sheds and now they can't even talk to me because of Fed and NY laws. Hoping someyone can help me. Thanks!!


Hey Tinkerbell, 
I struggle with my ph levels too. I have the "Cool Cab". The fans are good though, they keep it nice in there. Not too hot. I would look into that as the fans are supposed to cool it down in there. 
Have you tried using the ph down instead of vinegar?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 21, 2007)

So from reading this, its now evident the CC is the popular grow closet. I seem to be the only one that has bought the supercloset, which is similar, but different. Its similar in the fact that all the controls and cords are in the back. These websites do not advertise this so I was wondering if anyone could provide some pics of the back of the CC. Here are some pics of my Supercloset.


----------



## tinkerbbell99 (Jun 22, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Hey Tinkerbell,
> I struggle with my ph levels too. I have the "Cool Cab". The fans are good though, they keep it nice in there. Not too hot. I would look into that as the fans are supposed to cool it down in there.
> Have you tried using the ph down instead of vinegar?


Thanks Chiceh for answering. Glad to hear I'm not the only one with vascilating pH. I haven't tried the ph down. I've gone through 1.5 gals of white vinegar already, so figured it would cost me an arm and a leg to use the ph down although, I must confess, I didn't check the price. The nutes I have are a couple of years old (chris at SS said shelf life is 5 yrs) and I need to get new bloom, grow, plus (or vits), bushmaster, spray-n-grow and something else I can't think of, so figured if the vinegar worked, I could save a bit there. SS said even with vinegar my pH shouldn't change that much, but cut me off on contacting them before I got any explanation, advice, etc. 

My plants are 5 wks old and still only 3", but think maybe it was just too hot inside. Have since opened the doors. The leaves are burnt at tips and edges and some leaves are just gone now which sounds like nute burn I would guess, but my TDS shows below 300 and my water is 88, so it seems it should be too low to burn. My two bigger plants are all yellowish at the bottom but green on top, so I would think that is lack of nitrogen. So......if my TDS is low, and the plants are yellow wouldn't that be low nutes/nitrogen. Since plants are also burned guess that's too hot rather than nute burns? 

I took a pic of my 4 poor sickly little girls (I'm hoping) so you can see what you think with what's left of them, boo hoo. They're whats left of my 9 WW seeds too, so I'm especially worried.

My Caddy has 2 exhaust fans. How many does yours have? If I close my doors the temps are from 72ish to 94ish which may be why they fried, although SS said if I could put my hand under the light without getting too hot, they should be okay. Must be my ventilation? 

Maybe growing isn't as easy as I thought it SHOULD be and my gardens outside are awesome. Maybe I only have one outdoor green thumb??? 

Help and thanks for taking the time to read all this!!


----------



## tinkerbbell99 (Jun 22, 2007)

tinkerbbell99 said:


> Thanks Chiceh for answering. Glad to hear I'm not the only one with vascilating pH. I haven't tried the ph down. I've gone through 1.5 gals of white vinegar already, so figured it would cost me an arm and a leg to use the ph down although, I must confess, I didn't check the price. The nutes I have are a couple of years old (chris at SS said shelf life is 5 yrs) and I need to get new bloom, grow, plus (or vits), bushmaster, spray-n-grow and something else I can't think of, so figured if the vinegar worked, I could save a bit there. SS said even with vinegar my pH shouldn't change that much, but cut me off on contacting them before I got any explanation, advice, etc.
> 
> My plants are 5 wks old and still only 3", but think maybe it was just too hot inside. Have since opened the doors. The leaves are burnt at tips and edges and some leaves are just gone now which sounds like nute burn I would guess, but my TDS shows below 300 and my water is 88, so it seems it should be too low to burn. My two bigger plants are all yellowish at the bottom but green on top, so I would think that is lack of nitrogen. So......if my TDS is low, and the plants are yellow wouldn't that be low nutes/nitrogen. Since plants are also burned guess that's too hot rather than nute burns?
> 
> ...


Oops, my pics didn't show up. I'll try again.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Tinkerbell, 
Your plants are looking a little weak. I left mine in the seed tray with the dome cover under fluorescent light from seed to about 6 inches tall and well rooted. I think that helped mine not get burnt or stressed out. They look too small for in there right now. That is just my opinion though. The guys at sunlight sheds are pretty cool. As long as you don't mention what you are growing in there. Check that the 2 blower fans near the bottom are plugged into your power, I missed this and had trouble with heating and limp looking plants in the beginning. I also duct tapped around all the pipes where they connect. I had to extend the ozonator tube out and made sure it was totally sealed. 
I agree about hard this is. Gardening outdoors is easier. I as well have a green thumb when it comes to my gardens. We will just have to wait and see how the cool cab does, I am going to harvest my PPP in about 3 weeks. 
Good luck,

Chiceh  
</IMG>


----------



## tinkerbbell99 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for your help. I have the Caddy from 2 yrs ago, just before SS first went into business. I only have 2 outlet fans and they don't seem to be able to keep the heat down, as used to reach 95 and the heat sensor turned the light off to cool and on again all the time. Now have my doors open, keeping temp between 75-85. Think I will move the Caddy out further from the wall next time I change the tank so I get more air flow from behind. If I even close the doors a little, I immediately get 90 degrees again. 

Interesting you kept your newbies in the germination tank so long. The paper work I got from SS said to put the seeds in the grow chamber as soon as you got any root at all. Know they said to keep nutes down to 1/4 until a couple of inches. This is all new, so I just followed that.

I made the mistake of mentioning what I was growing and now SS can't talk to me. NY laws and Cali laws are different. Could you tell me about your fan setup in the mini Cab. I just have two exhaust fans , one mounted on the ceiling, the other on the side butted up against the ceiling. I checked out the pic of the Cool Cab at SS and it's way different. Your exhaust hoses seem to come right out of your light??? Maybe I should get another fan, but my next $ spent will have to be on nutes cuz I'm low on SS's own old original nutes sent with the Caddy and it's only 1 phase, and I want 3 phase grow/flower/etc. In 2 yrs they've really improved and you got all the toys too. Thanks again and any other thoughts would be appreciated. Don't want to lose these seeds. With TDS now 328 (-88 for my tap = 240) they seem to be doing better. Had it really low until a few days ago cuz thought that's what was burning them. Someone else said it looked like chlorine burn so I'm checking with my water co Mon to see what our Chlorination rate is. I'm sure that 90-95 degree temps with door closed had an affect also. Thanks again,


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 23, 2007)

tinkerbbell99 said:


> Thanks so much for your help. I have the Caddy from 2 yrs ago, just before SS first went into business. I only have 2 outlet fans and they don't seem to be able to keep the heat down, as used to reach 95 and the heat sensor turned the light off to cool and on again all the time. Now have my doors open, keeping temp between 75-85. Think I will move the Caddy out further from the wall next time I change the tank so I get more air flow from behind. If I even close the doors a little, I immediately get 90 degrees again.
> 
> Interesting you kept your newbies in the germination tank so long. The paper work I got from SS said to put the seeds in the grow chamber as soon as you got any root at all. Know they said to keep nutes down to 1/4 until a couple of inches. This is all new, so I just followed that.
> 
> I made the mistake of mentioning what I was growing and now SS can't talk to me. NY laws and Cali laws are different. Could you tell me about your fan setup in the mini Cab. I just have two exhaust fans , one mounted on the ceiling, the other on the side butted up against the ceiling. I checked out the pic of the Cool Cab at SS and it's way different. Your exhaust hoses seem to come right out of your light??? Maybe I should get another fan, but my next $ spent will have to be on nutes cuz I'm low on SS's own old original nutes sent with the Caddy and it's only 1 phase, and I want 3 phase grow/flower/etc. In 2 yrs they've really improved and you got all the toys too. Thanks again and any other thoughts would be appreciated. Don't want to lose these seeds. With TDS now 328 (-88 for my tap = 240) they seem to be doing better. Had it really low until a few days ago cuz thought that's what was burning them. Someone else said it looked like chlorine burn so I'm checking with my water co Mon to see what our Chlorination rate is. I'm sure that 90-95 degree temps with door closed had an affect also. Thanks again,


I have the "Cool Cab", not the mini. It has an exhaust fan, 2 lower fans that blow air in. The light is hooked up to a fan too, through the silver tube thing you see, there are 2 holes on the back for in/out takes. It does hinder how high I can put the light though, cause it needs room to move the air through. That must help huge to keep the temps down on the light. All in all there are 4 fans in there. I usually open the doors daily and fan out the cabinet as humidity gets high. They love it, I set a floor fan in front of the open doors and set it on low for about 20 minutes or so. I spritz my plants daily top with either distilled water or collected rain water. They seem to like the misting. 
Try setting smal table top or travel fan inside the cabinet for now, your plants are small enough. And set it to oscallate on low.
Good luck, 
Chiceh


----------



## scribbles (Jul 7, 2007)

Any updates? I'm on the fence about the Cool Cab, everywhere I go I keep hearing about heating issues. I have no problem with putting a standalone A/C unit next to it though...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 8, 2007)

No heat issues yet with the Cool Cab. It does have a thermal switch that will turn it off at 105f and it has a heat smoke detector included. But like I said, no problems yet with heat. I open the doors everynight just after the lights come on to fan out the cabinet and get I mist them. 
It also comes wth a 250cfm fan with inline air cooled refelector with over 6m of ducting which provides extra cooling to the light.
It comes with an external monitor to indicate inside, outside temps alond with humidity readings. 
Good luck, I will have a pic in my grow journal today of the whole unit. 

Chiceh


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jul 8, 2007)

Venting into the attic.I do this right now and have been for over a year.I live in a high humidity part of the usa.One thing you have to do is carbon filter the air exhausted in to the attic.If you dont want to get busted.Than install a louver vent at the end of the house with a thermostal fan on the inside of the vent.Both fan and louver vent you can get at homedepot or lowes or places like that.I have did it and the cooling cost drop a little,I mean a little,$10.00.No smell, no high humidity in the attic and your grow is vented,along with the attic too.Cost around $125.00For all of it.It dose your whole house good by venting the attic.Keep the pixs so we can see how they are doing,best of luck too.PEACE


----------



## Natanis (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi all. Earlier in the thread I mentioned heat issues and venting into the attic. I went the extra step of adding a hose to the fans that draw air in and venting them from inside air. I also added another muffin fan for exhaust. This is the only way I can keep the heat down. My 2nd grow is just wrapping up and it's a funny story. The White Widow that ate suburbia!  I did LST and still ran out of room. Had to trim buds off.... and I'm not complaining!


----------



## Natanis (Jul 9, 2007)

tinkerbbell99 said:


> Hi Natanis, I got the larger Caddy but a couple of years ago. Just used it for the first time, but not having much luck. I think I have nute burns and although I'm past wk 4, my plants are all still 3". It's been hot, so I too have opened the door about 4" and set an additional room fan up to blow additional air into the Caddy. Do you have trouble keeping your pH stabilized? I have to add 4 T white vinegar a couple of times a day to keep it from hanging in the 7+ range. I keep trying to keep it in the good 6.0 to 6.5 range, but to no avail. Can't figure out what's changing my pH so much and so often???? Beginning to wonder if this is all worth it and to top it off, I mentioned marijuana to Sunlight Sheds and now they can't even talk to me because of Fed and NY laws. Hoping someyone can help me. Thanks!!


I really have had no problems keeping my PH stable. It's about 7.0 out of the tap (light gray in tester) and I add about 3 drops of ph DOWN to each gallon milk jug. Then I add nutes to the jugs. I keep it low for the entire grow... like around 5.2 to 5.8. If the reservoir gets too low on ph I just stop lowering it in the prep and feed straight tap water for a while. I also only do a complete res change when I switch to Bloom nutes, the rest of the time I just top it off about a gallon every two days.


----------



## homegrow101 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am on the fence in regards to buying a cool cab, the reason being is I am in Toronto and am worried about shipment via the border. Has anyone ordered from canada and have they had any problems?


----------



## Unkle Rony (Nov 11, 2008)

I just ordered the mini cool cab I'll let you know how it goes. Have you had any problems with it?


----------



## Irie Hawaii (Jan 10, 2009)

I just bought The Cool cab, no the mini. My friend actually gave it to me in exchange for allot of clones. STOKED!!


----------



## edsenior (Jan 11, 2009)

looking for reviews advice tips .. iknow you can build it cheaper ,but im 73 y/o w/ little time to waste all help and replies are appreciated edsenior


----------



## Saul Good (Jan 11, 2009)

edsenior said:


> looking for reviews advice tips .. iknow you can build it cheaper ,but im 73 y/o w/ little time to waste all help and replies are appreciated edsenior


I bought the mini cool cab last year and had mixed results. The cab worked great, simply following SS's instructions. My problem was not paying attention to my plant sex and I ended up with a bunch of really healthy, tall and bushy males. I'd bought 'feminized' seeds from Bc Bud Depot (BOOOOO!) so I got lazy and assumed...
The cab worked great though, and I'm getting ready for my second attempt. See my post in the 'HYDRO' section of the forum.
I wish I'd seen this thread when I was doing the previous grow. 
All in all, I think the MCC is a good investment for the newbie, but you really have to be diligent. I'll let y'all know about Grow #2!
Best of luck to all.
-Saul-


----------



## Andycoustic (Feb 2, 2009)

Aerogarden with Lowryder 2 anyone? Stories ? Progress? Yields ? Thanks.


----------



## edsenior (Mar 5, 2009)

i live near palm springs ca. i got my box in late dec.. i started 8 querkle strain plants that i let get to tall in veg state so i topped them and went to 12/12 feb 1 had problems w/ water pump and air pump and timer the shed people replaced every thing but the roots were stressed .. then i found out you need to watgh the ppms in the box and replace water that evaporated w/ just ph 5-6 water.. if the ppms get too high you neeg to replace all or part of the water in the res.the last thing i learned is that the temp of the water in the box must be checked .. s/b approx 65-75 degrees the fooer needs to be turned off if the water gets too hot i cant type so if you want ill call you ed


----------



## edsenior (Mar 5, 2009)

in week 4 of 12/12 learned a lot that im happy to pass on if i cd tell it to u rather than type leave me a # and ill call you or call me at 561 308 4995


----------



## edsenior (Mar 5, 2009)

edsenior said:


> in week 4 of 12/12 learned a lot that im happy to pass on if i cd tell it to u rather than type leave me a # and ill call you or call me at 561 308 4995


quote=edsenior;2184256]in week 4 of 12/12 learned a lot that im happy to pass on if i cd tell it to u rather than type leave me a # and ill call you or call me at 561 308 4995[/quote]


----------



## Saul Good (Mar 20, 2009)

These are CH9 feminised 'Jack' and 'Flower' seeds (2 of each) from Dr Chronic. Four out of ten survived my black thumb (it's getting better), using Dutch Master Gold nutes and pretty much following the instructions. Sunshine is a little 'generous' when suggesting yeilds, but you can't say that the system doesn't work...


----------



## alloutindo (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks sweet dude, trying to get my shit right for the 3rd round man. Looks good though.


----------



## edsenior (Apr 1, 2009)

best thing i did was buy CERVANTES medical marijuana horticulture 20 bucks on amazon..cab was delivered in 7 days.. sunsheds(SS) made good on anything that broke. i suggest you buy backup water pumps,aerators,watch the water temp the fogger gets it really hot.. dont pic up plants it stresses them and interrupts growth and some plants die off..be sure to test the nutrients in the res the water evaporates but the nutrients dont get used up so you only add nutrients when needed..water from tap needs to be tested for impurities and ph..my ppm of impuritiesis around 300 so the tds of nutrints added needs to take that into consideration the 1 gal water bkup res is too small i made a 5 gal unit planted 12querkle clones & harvested 4 plants yield= 4 oz dry wt i hate to type [email protected]


----------



## edsenior (Apr 1, 2009)

they must be count leaves and stems wet wt..read my thread and offer your suggestions


----------



## edsenior (Apr 1, 2009)

see thread edsrsee thread edsenior


----------



## edsenior (Apr 1, 2009)

the big disadvantages are plant height is limiting room you use needs to be at a low setting when you running the lights inside area is too small for 14 plants water float control blocks one net holder..only can handle one light cycle at a time if u lose some plant you cant replace them see my thread edsenior


----------



## okok (Aug 29, 2009)

How much does the mini cool cab package weigh when it is delivered?

Is it packaged discreetly since it has to be mailed to my property management company for me to pick up?

Is the Mini Cool Cab easier to install and use and produce better results than the Mini Caddy?


----------



## Atchitol (Mar 12, 2010)

i just started using the cool cab. id like to get a link to see your journal. it would be super usefull,


----------



## ph33ric (Apr 22, 2010)

im thinking about buying this as well.

if there is a male and i need to remove it from the crop is it ez to transport?

same typ of question, if i have 2 of them, 1 for vegg and 1 for flowering, can i ez transplant them from 1 MCC to another? or do they get locked into it... 

cuz it would suck after 3 weeks of vegg and half are males gettn stuck with half the crops....



Natanis said:


> I invested in the mini cool cab. If anyone else out there has the same set up and wants to share experiences this is week 4 for me and I'm just following the directions. Good results so far but wouldn't mind comparing notes. Started 12 seeds, got 8 viable plants now in 12/12 under 400w HPS. Height only about 8" but VERY bushy and they seem happy. I topped them in veg stage to keep them short. Nutes up to about 800ppm and Ph @ 6. Temp about 68 at night and 85 daytime. No sign of sex yet....
> 
> Anyway..... Waiting impatiently!!


----------

